# Man gets limb lengthening goes from 158 cm to 181 cm



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

Still looks decent tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

Three surgeries femur and tibia then additional femur


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 7, 2021)

I call bs

Not even Apo lengthened so much

Either he was taller / or did not reach 181, and for those who think he looks normal, when for when you see him without clothes


----------



## MadVisionary (Jan 7, 2021)

Joining 200k to have 6'7


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Joining 200k to have 6'7


Don’t need that much tbh he used externals prob 70-100k for the three operations + accommodations


----------



## MadVisionary (Jan 7, 2021)

This is a lifefuel. One of the biggest sentences was being under 5'6, now manlets will have hope.


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> This is a lifefuel. One of the biggest sentences was being under 5'6, now manlets will have hope.


Yeah but tbh most are high inhib volcels who would be too pussy to get the procedure done and would remain a manlet


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 7, 2021)

its bullshit for sure
21cm lengthened jfl not even dwarves lengthen this much

besides even if it were real, he'll be crippled in a few years


----------



## wagbox (Jan 7, 2021)

I can join the nba


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 7, 2021)

james179 said:


> Yeah but tbh most are high inhib volcels who would be too pussy to get the procedure done and would remain a manlet


theres a difference between 5-8cm lengthening and 21cm jfl

not to mention its the most expensive elective surgery in the world


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> its bullshit for sure
> 21cm lengthened jfl not even dwarves lengthen this much
> 
> besides even if it were real, he'll be crippled in a few years


Iirc it is done for dwarfs and he got three operations femur and tibia then subsequent femur


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> theres a difference between 5-8cm lengthening and 21cm jfl
> 
> not to mention its the most expensive elective surgery in the world


Possibly fake but it is theoretically possible to lengthen a segment twice


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> theres a difference between 5-8cm lengthening and 21cm jfl
> 
> not to mention its the most expensive elective surgery in the world


Plus went to turkey lol they only care if you have the funds


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> theres a difference between 5-8cm lengthening and 21cm jfl
> 
> not to mention its the most expensive elective surgery in the world


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 7, 2021)

Jfl at everyone calling this lifefuel
Look at how short his arms look after
LL is a pipedream unless u have long arms for ur height, the most u should get is a height equal to wingspan
Not to mention how disproportionate his torso looks too


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Jfl at everyone calling this lifefuel
> Look at how short his arms look after
> LL is a pipedream unless u have long arms for ur height


It is lifefuel bro can get 6-8 cm done without sacrificing proportions don’t be an idiot and lengthen 20+ jfl also there is humerus lengthening available on the market for shortarmcels


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 7, 2021)

james179 said:


> It is lifefuel bro can get 6-8 cm done without sacrificing proportions don’t be an idiot and lengthen 20+ jfl also there is humerus lengthening available on the market for shortarmcels


The guy clearly looks disproportionate now idk what copium ur smoking rn. And yeah u also need decent shoulder width too to go with the height. Brb shelling out for LL, arm lengthening, and clavicle lengthening jflll

And if u have a short spine for ur height basically forget about it imo


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jan 7, 2021)

Yeah I call bullshit on 23 cm that much is insane or impossible. But anyway, went from the mogged to the mogger


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> The guy clearly looks disproportionate now idk what copium ur smoking rn. And yeah u also need decent shoulder width too to go with the height. Brb shelling out for LL, arm lengthening, and clavicle lengthening jflll


Yeah not arguing this guy does like disproportionate but for people aiming for 5-8 cm only you won’t sacrifice your proportions too much


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Jfl at everyone calling this lifefuel
> Look at how short his arms look after
> LL is a pipedream unless u have long arms for ur height, the most u should get is a height equal to wingspan
> Not to mention how disproportionate his torso looks too


You can get away with a wingspan shorter than your final height by 2~3 inches irc. Any more and you're pushing it though.


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

20Nobragger01 said:


> Yeah I call bullshit on 23 cm that much is insane or impossible. But anyway, went from the mogged to the mogger


It’s possible he did femurs and tibias then lengthened his femurs once more which is done with dwarfs


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Jan 7, 2021)

Sports wheelchair because he seems to like boxing.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 7, 2021)

james179 said:


> Yeah not arguing this guy does like disproportionate but for people aiming for 5-8 cm only you won’t sacrifice your proportions too much


That's 2-3inches taken away from your arm length and taken away from your spine
2-3 inches is a fuck ton dude, even between people
Now imagine the visual difference to something much smaller like arms and torso


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> That's 2-3inches taken away from your arm length and taken away from your spine
> 2-3 inches is a fuck ton dude, even between people
> Now imagine the visual difference to something much smaller like arms and torso


Normies wouldn’t consider him too out of the ordinary with 9 inches jfl 2-3 inches is fine


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> That's 2-3inches taken away from your arm length and taken away from your spine
> 2-3 inches is a fuck ton dude, even between people
> Now imagine the visual difference to something much smaller like arms and torso



This guy has long legs short torso completely normal appearance


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 7, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> You can get away with a wingspan shorter than your final height by 2~3 inches irc. Any more and you're pushing it though.


Here's a 2.5 inch difference 












It looks like shit dude lmao


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 7, 2021)

james179 said:


> This guy has long legs short torso completely normal appearance



He's got overall long limbs


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> He's got overall long limbs


You can lengthen clavicles and humerus


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Here's a 2.5 inch difference
> View attachment 916651
> 
> View attachment 916652
> ...


Depends tbh. Cavill looks okay-ish with his odd wingspan and height. This guy looks fine too, normies don't care much about proportions.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 7, 2021)

james179 said:


> You can lengthen clavicles and humerus


Ye bro just shell out everything and add more risks on top of existing LL risks theory


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 7, 2021)

james179 said:


> You can lengthen clavicles and humerus


at this rate youll lengthen your fingers, clavicles and arms to be more proportional jfl


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 7, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> Depends tbh. Cavill looks okay-ish with his odd wingspan and height. This guy looks fine too, normies don't care much about proportions.


They do, if your wingspan is shorter than your height a noticable amount it's over for you. A larger wingspan is dimorphic because it's a longer reach ie good for survival (fighting). The guy I posted has the second worst wingspan to height ratio in the ufc.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> They do, if your wingspan is shorter than your height a noticable amount it's over for you. A larger wingspan is dimorphic because it's a longer reach ie good for survival (fighting). The guy I posted has the second worst wingspan to height ratio in the ufc.


my wingspan is exactly the same as my height jfl
kinda weird how not all humans have longer wingspans, you'd think we'd evolve that way tbh


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 7, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> my wingspan is exactly the same as my height jfl
> kinda weird how not all humans have longer wingspans, you'd think we'd evolve that way tbh


My wingspan is almost like 7 inches longer than my height, but my torso is also really short too. But ngl if you're tall your raw wingspan length will most likely be good enough.


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> My wingspan is almost like 7 inches longer than my height, but my torso is also really short too. But ngl if you're tall your raw wingspan length will most likely be good enough.


holy shittt
can u show a UFC fighter with a wingspan like u or similar? u got me intrigued


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> holy shittt
> can u show a UFC fighter with a wingspan like u or similar? u got me intrigued


Connor mcgregor 5 8 with like 6 2 wingspan iirc


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 7, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> holy shittt
> can u show a UFC fighter with a wingspan like u or similar? u got me intrigued


So this guy is 5'6 but also 6'2 wingspan (he also has long legs too)












Heightmogged asf but he arm length mogs to death

Here he beats a 5'10 guy (going by memory) with a shorter wingspan than him, while watching the fight u can see the reach advantage into play


----------



## Saoirsecel (Jan 7, 2021)

Where did you even find this shit


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 7, 2021)

20cm lol how?


----------



## hairyballscel (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> LL is a pipedream unless u have long arms for ur height, the most u should get is a height equal to wingspan
> Not to mention how disproportionate his torso looks too


still better than being a turbomanlet


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 7, 2021)

hairyballscel said:


> still better than being a turbomanlet


Actually idk, ppl don't like disproportionate faces (fucked midface ratio for example) so I think the same principle goes for bad body ratios


----------



## MentalistKebab (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Jfl at everyone calling this lifefuel
> Look at how short his arms look after
> LL is a pipedream unless u have long arms for ur height, the most u should get is a height equal to wingspan
> Not to mention how disproportionate his torso looks too


Jfl if you think girls give a shit about arm lenght.


----------



## Copium (Jan 7, 2021)

MentalistKebab said:


> Jfl if you think girls give a shit about arm lenght.


Indeed.


https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsos.171790



Tl;dr leg to body ratio matters, femur to tibia ratio doesn't matter, armspan doesn't matter (for attractiveness, although you might intuitively think otherwise)


----------



## Copium (Jan 7, 2021)

james179 said:


> It’s possible he did femurs and tibias then lengthened his femurs once more which is done with dwarfs


This Turkish doctor is pretty sketchy, many absurd amount of lengthenings


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jan 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> My wingspan is almost like 7 inches longer than my height, but my torso is also really short too. But ngl if you're tall your raw wingspan length will most likely be good enough.


Im 5’11 with a 6’5 wingspan. Iwant to lengthen to 6’2


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

Jamal2222 said:


> Im 5’11 with a 6’5 wingspan. Iwant to lengthen to 6’2


Jfl do it ASAP with that wingspan I have only 6 2 wingspan but like 5 10.25


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jan 7, 2021)

james179 said:


> Jfl do it ASAP with that wingspan I have only 6 2 wingspan but like 5 10.25


My torso is normal ig, couldn’t hurt honestly. If u saw me irl you’d think i was a slender man lmfaoo. Long ass arms bigass hands


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2021)

A life saved. Good for him + mirin hard.


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 7, 2021)

this is probably cap, most people can do max 5-6 inches divided into 2 bones, femur and tibia.


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> this is probably cap, most people can do max 5-6 inches divided into 2 bones, femur and tibia.


Na not cap he did femurs and tibias initially then he did his femurs for a second time


----------



## Deleted member 6264 (Jan 7, 2021)

Isn't even the slightest increase of 2" brutally painful, along with 6 months of intense rehab? Unless this guy is larping he will be in a wheelchair in his 30s.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> this is probably cap, most people can do max 5-6 inches divided into 2 bones, femur and tibia.


You can re break and get up to 8 inches I think


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2021)

thehealingfields said:


> theres a difference between 5-8cm lengthening and 21cm jfl
> 
> not to mention its the most expensive elective surgery in the world


Cope heart transplant is at almost 1.5M


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> this is probably cap, most people can do max 5-6 inches divided into 2 bones, femur and tibia.


Anything greater than 3 inches and you're gambling your motion functions


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Jan 7, 2021)

If i slap his knee he dies tho


----------



## Deleted member 2119 (Jan 7, 2021)

james179 said:


> Still looks decent tbh



I don’t think he was 158 cm, there’s more of a difference between 5’2 and 5’9 than that


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 7, 2021)

Mastermind said:


> Anything greater than 3 inches and you're gambling your motion functions


could you not do 4 inches safely?

i am 5’9 but would prefer to be a solid 6’1 than flat 6’0


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> could you not do 4 inches safely?
> 
> i am 5’9 but would prefer to be a solid 6’1 than flat 6’0


Depends, femur is safer


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> could you not do 4 inches safely?
> 
> i am 5’9 but would prefer to be a solid 6’1 than flat 6’0


Probably not on one segment but in total for tibia and femur yes


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 7, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> could you not do 4 inches safely?
> 
> i am 5’9 but would prefer to be a solid 6’1 than flat 6’0


Three inches solely on femur is quite safe tho


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 8, 2021)

Mastermind said:


> Cope heart transplant is at almost 1.5M


i said elective retard


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 8, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> could you not do 4 inches safely?
> 
> i am 5’9 but would prefer to be a solid 6’1 than flat 6’0


you can but most doctors dont recommend it, you may not even be able to get the full 8cm and youll have to settle for 6cm

it all depends on how your body responds
more lengthening also means more risk of osteoporosis later. try and keep lengthening to a minimum and dont go past 6-8cm. 

you could get 5cm tibia 5cm femur if you really want 4 inches tho


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 8, 2021)

THERE IS LIFE FOR ME AS A 173CM POOR BASTARD

GIVE ME THAT GUYS CONTACT

NOWWWWWWWW


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 8, 2021)

james179 said:


> Yeah but tbh most are high inhib volcels who would be too pussy to get the procedure done and would remain a manlet



This is too true.

Ive always read faggots on here and lookism.net talk to me about how getting this done will fuck your mobility up for life and all this other shit, even if it's below 4inches and then these similar twats also talk to me about losing your erectile function by widening your cock and shit. It's so fucking typical of these places to have high inhibition pussies who have manufactured excuses in their minds and that then project those dumb belief systems onto you. I feel to PUNCH THEM HAAARD, POW, BANG. You you go you mother fucker. DOn't bring me into your world of wussie.


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Jan 8, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Jfl at everyone calling this lifefuel
> Look at how short his arms look after
> LL is a pipedream unless u have long arms for ur height, the most u should get is a height equal to wingspan
> Not to mention how disproportionate his torso looks too


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 8, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> This is too true.
> 
> Ive always read faggots on here and lookism.net talk to me about how getting this done will fuck your mobility up for life and all this other shit, even if it's below 4inches and then these similar twats also talk to me about losing your erectile function by widening your cock and shit. It's so fucking typical of these places to have high inhibition pussies who have manufactured excuses in their minds and that then project those dumb belief systems onto you. I feel to PUNCH THEM HAAARD, POW, BANG. You you go you mother fucker. DOn't bring me into your world of wussie.


bro dont get excited
lengthening past 6cm will increase the risk of complications

so many oldcels on limblengtheningforum complain about pain. it's no joke, it's a shit surgery. 

if i could afford it later i will probably get 5cm on tibias, but it's a pretty gnarly surgery bro lol.... your mobility will decrease significantly for every cm you go past 5cm.


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Jan 8, 2021)

LL only with top 2 or 3 surgeons ngl
I personally wouldn't do it with anyone other than Paley, and no more than the 3-4 inches option. 4 is an absolute max and a gamble, especially if you wanna gymcel afterwards and keep 90% mobility.
Other surgeons are cope. Ending up in a wheelchair and that crap talk is also cope if you go along these guidelines.
Now brb I just need 200k shekels.


----------



## gai_saber (Jan 8, 2021)

NorwoodStyle said:


> LL only with top 2 or 3 surgeons ngl
> I personally wouldn't do it with anyone other than Paley, and no more than the 3-4 inches option. 4 is an absolute max and a gamble, especially if you wanna gymcel afterwards and keep 90% mobility.
> Other surgeons are cope. Ending up in a wheelchair and that crap talk is also cope if you go along these guidelines.
> Now brb I just need 200k shekels.


From looking around, Paley is obviously very good, Giotikas in Greece seems good, and Dr. Mangal Parihar who trained under Paley. Out of these three, Parihar seems to be the cheapest. There is a sub-forum on the limb-lengthening website that lists tons of doctors: http://www.limblengtheningforum.com/index.php?board=6.0. There is also plenty of other info, more than on this site, about LL on this site -- there are plenty of diaries of people who went through LL there. Though, this site is probably well known here. @MakinItHappen


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Jan 8, 2021)

NorwoodStyle said:


> LL only with top 2 or 3 surgeons ngl
> I personally wouldn't do it with anyone other than Paley, and no more than the 3-4 inches option. 4 is an absolute max and a gamble, especially if you wanna gymcel afterwards and keep 90% mobility.
> Other surgeons are cope. Ending up in a wheelchair and that crap talk is also cope if you go along these guidelines.
> Now brb I just need 200k shekels.


It's not a difficult surgery to do technically, but a lot of doctors aren't as experienced. I think Dr. Halil Budru in Turkey is a decent choice, as well as Giotikas in Greece. Donghoon Lee is in the upper-end cost-wise, but also he is really great at what he does. I definitely think Dr. Lee should be everyone's #1 choice.


----------



## poloralf (Jan 8, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> That's 2-3inches taken away from your arm length and taken away from your spine
> 2-3 inches is a fuck ton dude, even between people
> Now imagine the visual difference to something much smaller like arms and torso


Cope, from mma stats of fighter you get the most random fucking proportions, some have looong arms others short af torso yet they all look normal


----------



## Pumanator (Jan 8, 2021)

Even if his proportions are off i am sure a non pslers won't notice it. And if he is lucky enough that he didn't have any complications long- and short term its worth. With soles and good shoes he can even get above 185cm.

Still insane that a surgeon lengths someone that much. Too much medical risks. Hope he had proper evaluation to measure his flexibility to lower kong term risk.
For LL the hard tissue (bone) lengthening isn't a problem, but the soft tissue (nerves and muscles) will cause problems.

For anyone that wants additional info about this topic:


----------



## Pillarman (Jan 8, 2021)

his proportions aren't too bad for such a huge increase, always knew this ape index thing was overrated af aesthetically speaking

signaling fighting success chance and survivability sounds deluded af


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 8, 2021)

*To clear confusion, the maximum possible amount that can be gained safely is 16cm,by 8cm femurs, 4cm tibias, rebreak tibias another 4cm. This is the 3 surgeries option offered by Dr. Dror Paley, the god of limb lengthening and inventor of Stryde. He is the only doctor who actually allows this option with INTERNAL METHOD (the guy in the picture did external monorails on femurs which is the most dangerous option of all) 

All other doctors, the most blackpilled offer 8cm femurs + 6cm tibias. No reputable doctor will lengthen anyone more than this for cosmetic reasons. Lengthening 1CM more than this is entering EXPERIMENTAL FIELDS. This guy will soon suffer the consequences of what he did. *


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 8, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> This is too true.
> 
> Ive always read faggots on here and lookism.net talk to me about how getting this done will fuck your mobility up for life and all this other shit, even if it's below 4inches and then these similar twats also talk to me about losing your erectile function by widening your cock and shit. It's so fucking typical of these places to have high inhibition pussies who have manufactured excuses in their minds and that then project those dumb belief systems onto you. I feel to PUNCH THEM HAAARD, POW, BANG. You you go you mother fucker. DOn't bring me into your world of wussie.


Get your tibias done I know multiple options for tibial lengthening around 20k that include accommodations physical therapy etc


----------



## Germania (Jan 8, 2021)

Fake


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 8, 2021)

Germania said:


> Fake





Germania said:


> Fake


Not fake stop coping third world surgeons will perform anything on you if you have the necessary funds he did his femurs twice Tibias once


----------



## Germania (Jan 8, 2021)

james179 said:


> Not fake stop coping third world surgeons will perform anything on you if you have the necessary funds he did his femurs twice Tibias once


No way, the proportions will look ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 8, 2021)

Germania said:


> No way, the proportions will look ridiculous.


look at his proportions they are odd but foids wouldn't think he had surgeries done even withb 23 cm increase also you can get clavicle and humerus lengthening


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 8, 2021)

Germania said:


> No way, the proportions will look ridiculous.


nothing for short torso tho


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jan 8, 2021)

james179 said:


> Get your tibias done I know multiple options for tibial lengthening around 20k that include accommodations physical therapy etc



I heard femur is the best option as tibias risk mobility restriction.

So thinking 3.5 inches on both femurs to take myself to 5'11.5


----------



## Deleted member 10907 (Jan 8, 2021)

MakinItHappen said:


> I heard femur is the best option as tibias risk mobility restriction.
> 
> So thinking 3.5 inches on both femurs to take myself to 5'11.5


Yea sounds reasonable do you have enough funds for stryde


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 8, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> They do, if your wingspan is shorter than your height a noticable amount it's over for you. A larger wingspan is dimorphic because it's a longer reach ie good for survival (fighting). The guy I posted has the second worst wingspan to height ratio in the ufc.


I cannot believe you aspies have deluded yourself into thinking girls care more about wingspan than *height* jfl

Study that strongly suggests otherwise:

http://rsos.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/5/5/171790

tl;dr - They showed figures of men with different proportions to heterosxxual women and asked them to rate the figures.

Ratio of leg length to body was strongly correlated with attractiveness. The highest ratings were at ~50% of height (half a SD longer than the average.)
Both knee (and elbow) position were only weakly correlated with a slight preference for the average position.
Arm to body length (aka wingspan) didn't matter at all (no change in attractiveness for +/- 3 SD.)

Not saying anyone should get LL btw, idk enough about the recovery potential etc.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 8, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> I cannot believe you aspies have deluded yourself into thinking girls care more about wingspan than *height* jfl
> 
> Study that strongly suggests otherwise:
> 
> ...


No one said wingspan mattered more than height, but it's most likely the best determining factor for how much you can lengthen before looking disproportionate. Are you seriously saying wingspan doesn't matter at all? A longer wingspan relative to height (or rather, a long wingspan by itself) would mean better reach in fights -> high fighting success -> more attractive. Height alone is looked at a similar way, and dare I say most of the attraction from height comes from the wingspan (broad shoulders and reach, don't forget wingspan also measures shoulders too). And studies about attractions are memes, it's crazy how many times I've seen themselves indirectly contradict themselves. There are studies that say balanced midface is ideal, then other ones that say long is ideal. Studies that say high fwhr is ideal, then other ones that say narrow is. Don't trust these studies lol.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 8, 2021)

If it is true, surely he must be super fragile now. That's kind of a dangerous tradeoff no?


----------



## Littleboy (Jan 8, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> This is a lifefuel. One of the biggest sentences was being under 5'6, now manlets will have hope.



"Do not forsake to hope as hope has forsaken these lands" - Lord Of The Rings The Two Towers.


----------



## Littleboy (Jan 8, 2021)

james179 said:


> look at his proportions they are odd but foids wouldn't think he had surgeries done even withb 23 cm increase also you can get clavicle and humerus lengthening



What's Clavicle and Humerus if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 8, 2021)

james179 said:


> Three inches solely on femur is quite safe tho


It's the best option for almost everyone


----------



## mewcoper (Jan 8, 2021)

Guys after LL are there remain any scar on your legs ?


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jan 8, 2021)

This is why I love capitalism. Incredible advancements. Nothing is impossible


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 8, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> No one said wingspan mattered more than height, but it's most likely the best determining factor for how much you can lengthen before looking disproportionate. Are you seriously saying wingspan doesn't matter at all? A longer wingspan relative to height (or rather, a long wingspan by itself) would mean better reach in fights -> high fighting success -> more attractive. Height alone is looked at a similar way, and dare I say most of the attraction from height comes from the wingspan (broad shoulders and reach, don't forget wingspan also measures shoulders too). And studies about attractions are memes, it's crazy how many times I've seen themselves indirectly contradict themselves. There are studies that say balanced midface is ideal, then other ones that say long is ideal. Studies that say high fwhr is ideal, then other ones that say narrow is. Don't trust these studies lol.


I get your point ofc, and ideally it's obviously better to have a huge wingspan. The majority of attraction from height doesn't come from wingspan, no way. I'd say it's most broad shoulders & long legs/ short torso. These are farm more important. I really don't think a smaller wingspan is noticeable unless it's >2 inches less than height ngl


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jan 8, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> I get your point ofc, and ideally it's obviously better to have a huge wingspan. The majority of attraction from height doesn't come from wingspan, no way. I'd say it's most broad shoulders & long legs/ short torso. These are farm more important. I really don't think a smaller wingspan is noticeable unless it's >2 inches less than height ngl


Well I include broad shoulders in wingspan because it literally includes shoulder/clavicle width in the measurement too. And this thread is about LL possibilities, there's no way someone who's short with long legs and short torso should ever get any sort of leg lengthening unless they strike an insane deal. In my case, I am quite short with very long legs for my height, and a 6'+ guy with shorter legs than I will still be seen as way more attractive obvs. U need to basically be a monkey (long arms, long torso, and short legs) to get the most out of LL.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 8, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Well I include broad shoulders in wingspan because it literally includes shoulder/clavicle width in the measurement too. And this thread is about LL possibilities, there's no way someone who's short with long legs and short torso should ever get any sort of leg lengthening unless they strike an insane deal. In my case, I am quite short with very long legs for my height, and a 6'+ guy with shorter legs than I will still be seen as way more attractive obvs. U need to basically be a monkey (long arms, long torso, and short legs) to get the most out of LL.


yeah this is pretty much true, if you start out with short legs + long wingspan LL is a no brainer if you don't care about athletic ability. 

even though height is insanely important I feel like LL should only be considered if you're pretty short to begin with. Don't think it's worth the ordeal otherwise ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 9, 2021)

Dope said:


> It's the best option for almost everyone


long tibias mog tho


----------



## Luke LLL (Jan 9, 2021)

saturn97 said:


> I call bs
> 
> Not even Apo lengthened so much
> 
> Either he was taller / or did not reach 181, and for those who think he looks normal, when for when you see him without clothes


Broke coper!!!

*IT’S OVER!*


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Jan 9, 2021)

Still below 6'0.


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 9, 2021)

nelson said:


> Broke coper!!!
> 
> *IT’S OVER!*


Your mother likes a lot of BBCs simultaneously


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Jan 9, 2021)

saturn97 said:


> Your mother likes a lot of BBCs simultaneously


very polite way of saying that tbhngl


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jan 9, 2021)

aut0phobic said:


> long tibias mog tho


I used to think this as well but I saw a dude with long femurs who looked a lot better than one with long tibia. Lemme find


----------



## genetictrash (Jan 9, 2021)

Yeah fuck that. i do a lot of sports and this looks like it would hurt. like a lot


----------



## gai_saber (Jan 9, 2021)

genetictrash said:


> Yeah fuck that. i do a lot of sports and this looks like it would hurt. like a lot


Yes. 

"This study suggests that there is a small residual decrease in muscle strength and power after limb-lengthening surgery but that these do not adversely impact on a patients' ability to perform everyday functional activities."








Recovery of muscle strength and power after limb-lengthening surgery - PubMed


This study suggests that there is a small residual decrease in muscle strength and power after limb-lengthening surgery but that these do not adversely impact on a patients' ability to perform everyday functional activities.




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





"Patients who had undergone bilateral cosmetic tibial lengthening may expect almost full recovery of daily and light sports activities at post-operativetwo years. However, several patients may feel some limitation in moderate-to-strenuous sports activities."








Functional recovery of daily living and sports activities after cosmetic bilateral tibia lengthening - International Orthopaedics


Purpose The aims of this study were to evaluate the recovery of physical function and to investigate whether there are factors that adversely affect functional recovery after cosmetic bilateral lengthening of the tibia. Methods One hundred twenty-five healthy individuals who had undergone...




link.springer.com





I didn't read either study fully.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 9, 2021)

23cm? that's impossible
even over 8cm it's kinda difficult


----------



## PikachuCandy (Jan 9, 2021)

Can i go from 183 to 3 meters


----------



## AH1882 (Jan 9, 2021)

CandySniper said:


> Isn't even the slightest increase of 2" brutally painful, along with 6 months of intense rehab? Unless this guy is larping he will be in a wheelchair in his 30s.


If its the story I read. Its true. He got it done in eastern europe for cheap.


----------



## Apo Furenz (Jan 9, 2021)

saturn97 said:


> I call bs
> 
> Not even Apo lengthened so much
> 
> Either he was taller / or did not reach 181, and for those who think he looks normal, when for when you see him without clothes


Apo?


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 10, 2021)

Apo Furenz said:


> Apo?


Apotheosis

He is the one who popularised the procedure in the west

He lengthened with Betz 22cm and then also lengthened arms

A true legend. He looks like a joke, but nevertheless, the guy had huge balls to do this


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 10, 2021)

saturn97 said:


> *To clear confusion, the maximum possible amount that can be gained safely is 16cm,by 8cm femurs, 4cm tibias, rebreak tibias another 4cm. This is the 3 surgeries option offered by Dr. Dror Paley, the god of limb lengthening and inventor of Stryde. He is the only doctor who actually allows this option with INTERNAL METHOD (the guy in the picture did external monorails on femurs which is the most dangerous option of all)
> 
> All other doctors, the most blackpilled offer 8cm femurs + 6cm tibias. No reputable doctor will lengthen anyone more than this for cosmetic reasons. Lengthening 1CM more than this is entering EXPERIMENTAL FIELDS. This guy will soon suffer the consequences of what he did. *


do you plan to get this surgery?


----------



## Apo Furenz (Jan 10, 2021)

saturn97 said:


> Apotheosis
> 
> He is the one who popularised the procedure in the west
> 
> ...


I'm Apo


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 10, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> do you plan to get this surgery?


I consider it but it is too expensive unfortunately

For the money it costs I could ascend my face to a 5.5PSL instead, and not risk permanent health problems 20 years down the line


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 10, 2021)

saturn97 said:


> I consider it but it is too expensive unfortunately
> 
> For the money it costs I could ascend my gave to a 5.5PSL instead, and not risk permanent health problems 20 years down the line


what’s your height and are you incel now, or are you disadvantaged significantly because of your height 

i plan to get it, but will do face first

surely there will be a safe way to do it. not everyone is a cripple after it


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 10, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> what’s your height and are you incel now, or are you disadvantaged significantly because of your height
> 
> i plan to get it, but will do face first
> 
> surely there will be a safe way to do it. not everyone is a cripple after it


I am 165, 4PSL, so I guess I am more of a shortcel

You definitely won't get crippled by the procedure with a good doctor

But nobody gives a straight answer what happens 20 years down the line. There is also a paper that states if you alter the 0.8 tibias to femurs ratio, you significantly increase risk of premature arthritis. It is the long term effects that we don't know anything about.


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 10, 2021)

This is Apotheosis after 22cm + humeral lengthening


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 10, 2021)

saturn97 said:


> I am 165, 4PSL, so I guess I am more of a shortcel
> 
> You definitely won't get crippled by the procedure with a good doctor
> 
> But nobody gives a straight answer what happens 20 years down the line. There is also a paper that states if you alter the 0.8 tibias to femurs ratio, you significantly increase risk of premature arthritis. It is the long term effects that we don't know anything about.


hasn’t the surgery been around for many many years now though?


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 10, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> hasn’t the surgery been around for many many years now though?


Yes, but not for cosmetic purposes. 

Dwarfs can tolerate a lot of lengthening because their soft tissue was meant to be that long but didn't get

Same goes for discrepancy patients 

Don't get me wrong, it might be completely safe. We just don't know for sure.


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 10, 2021)

saturn97 said:


> Yes, but not for cosmetic purposes.
> 
> Dwarfs can tolerate a lot of lengthening because their soft tissue was meant to be that long but didn't get
> 
> ...


i guess i still have time to decide. will be a good few years before i am able to afford it


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Jan 10, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> i guess i still have time to decide. will be a good few years before i am able to afford it


Check LL forum for Medium Drink of Water s topic

He is the longest veteran, 17 years after lengthening 7.5cm on tibias 

As of now he is doing fine


----------



## Raax (Jan 10, 2021)

Do some research
The guy called apotheosis from LL forums did the same thing
He went from 5 ft 6 to 6 ft 2
Then his arms looked tiny so he lengthened them too

He ended up losing mobility in arms and his legs.
He literally moved like a robot and when he sat down in public transport, he just looked really cartoonish with his short torso and long legs(don’t feel bad for this guy tho cuz he literally received bonuses from his surgeon for every person he sent to that clinic to get crippled, he even went as far as mocking short people once he got tall)







this technology is not advanced enough to make you fully heal to pre surgery levels
Don’t attempt it even if you could, you will be a living vegetable

there’s this other LL girl, she is very kind tbh
Look her up on ig (unicorngetstaller on ig) she did LL surgery in the UK and it’s been 3-4 years now and she is still crippled cuz her LL had complications(from nail breaking her femur bone to non union of her new bones etc)
I talked to her and she can’t even sue or name her surgeon cuz the sleazy cunts make people sign documents pre surgery that they aren’t responsible for the outcome


----------

